# traction engine to date



## compound driver (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi
Just a few pictures of the traction engine not had time to post much more work n such has taken over plus a new grunt to play with too bloody old for tractors and kids.






















Cheers kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice bit of heavy engineering there Kevin.
Looks like you just might have done a bit of this before. :lol: 

John


----------



## compound driver (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks John.

Just as an idea of size the small ones a 1 inch.






The one in the case was built almost thirty years ago thanks to my brother being given a plastic model of a garret showmans tractor. He refused to use the transfers so I scrounged them and built a coal fired version the same scale as the transfers. Took almost five years all in all. My brother the bugger glued his together in a few weeks! Dont steam it much now too small for my fingers.






Cheers kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 16, 2007)

Kevin,
People don't seem to understand the scaling of these models. They think that a 2" scale is JUST twice as big, when looking at a plan it just seems a bit bigger, but the models, in volume, are eight times the size, because you double everthing, width, height and length, and in general a much more imposing model. The way you have shown it there shows what is meant to very good effect.
People who have built a 1" scale model in their little workshop, think that they can easily build a 2" scale. What they don't realise is that they would most probably have to scale up their machinery as well.

Keep up the good work

John


----------



## compound driver (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi John
your not wrong on that also in the equation is how much metals in the model. The 1 inch is about 30 or 40 pounds the 2 inch is over 200lbs.

Machinery wise to just make the wheels I had to put in a much larger Dean Smith and grace lathe to go along side the Bantam. 

This all said the larger scales are easier in a lot of ways as the parts are not such a fiddle to make. Im finding that the tender on the 5 inch is heavier but easier to work than the tender on the 2 inch in the pictures.


Cheers kevin


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 16, 2007)

CD,

Very nice workmanship on the rivets and their spacing.

Kenny


----------



## compound driver (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks guys,
I have to admit to not enjoying riveting as much as i once did. The 2 inch has about 1400 all in all and depending on how keen i am for detail.

Along side a pair of Fowler A7's and a full size portable the picture bellow is the next big build its 5 inch to the foot.






All my wheels are now rolled and welded I went through many hours of machining in the past making T rings all to end up with the desire never to do them like that again. I made up a ten tonn rolling mill so I can roll the T rings in two bits. Wheels up to 40 inches are now possible thankfully.

Cheers kevin


----------

